# The Watson brothers -- WW2 heroes



## James Pickering (Dec 26, 2005)

*I believe the following story is appropriate at this time for it occurred during Christmas 1944. I beg your indulgence for I think it is so very important to memorialize the service of these special brand of heroes of WW2. Sadly, I have to report that my old friend, Bob Watson, is now dying and I am devoting time to comforting him as best I can. Bob is one of a rapidly dwindling group of WW2 veterans -- there aren't many of us left.* 

A good friend of mine, Bob Watson (aged 87), who also fought in WW2 himself gave me permission to scan and publish these items pertaining to his brother who fought with the 90th Infantry Division of Patton's Third Army: 























James' brother, Bob Watson, also provided me with a fascinating letter he wrote. As you can see, it didn't scan very well (first page for example) ..........






.......... so Bob had it transcribed for clarity ..........


----------



## Blackwatch (Dec 26, 2005)

remarkable men, makes me feel very humble to be considered a Vet in their presence....tell me for me Thank You....it ain't much, but it is all I can do....somehow a "Thank you" isn't enough but yet it says it all too....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 26, 2005)

Indeed. I send my Thanks along as well and this;


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes, send my thanks as well.  Good stuff James, really interesting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

I salute these brave men.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 10, 2006)

Pretty wild - 

BTW - those Western Union telegrams were used up to the Vietnam War to inform families of usually bad news. I remember my parents getting one when my brother went missing in 1968.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 10, 2006)

I personally think The Greatest Generation says it all...


----------

